# 4 new additons from the Auburn, CA show



## Wilkie (Dec 6, 2008)

I had a great time at the Auburn show today!  It's always the best one in Northern California.  I did not buy much, I only intended on picking up a cobalt Dickey Pioneer bottle but I only saw 2, one was reasonably priced at 40 dollars but had a lip chip, the other was mint and the guy wanted 110 bucks!  I was hoping to find a good example for around 60 so, sadly, I came home without one.  
 I did get 4 that I like though, the smallest one is the smallest embossed bottle I have ever seen.  It is 1 1/4" small and is embossed *CUTTER*.  Anyone familiar with this little guy?  It is amber.  
 The second one is "yellow" and is 2 3/4" tall and is embossed *LENGFELD'S* / *SAN FRANCISCO*.  
 The 3rd one, the smaller of the two clear ones is 5 3/4" tall, square, bim, and embossed *SACRAMENTO CHEMICAL CO.* / *ENTOMOCIDE* / *SACRAMENTO, CAL.
*The 4th, the tallest, is 7 5/8" tall, clear, bim, and embossed rather plainly, *A. M. KURTZ* / *PHARMACIST* / *TURK & HYDE* / *S.F.* (_this one is listed as "extremely rare_" in Edrick Miller's book.  
 I could use help with all except the Kurtz.  as far as scarcity and value.  I'm most curious about the tiny "CUTTER" bottle and would like to know where it's from.  The guy I bought it from said it was dug in California so it "could" be a western bottle.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 6, 2008)

*What a great deal!!!*

One thing that really stood out to "me" at the Auburn show today was this guy who was selling poisons.  He had two little green *3 -in - oil* bottles, not real common but not rare either.  I had three at one time and sold two.  Kovels has 'em listed at 6 dollars, I think I got mine for 3 a piece.  At any rate, these were priced at a meager, *$60.00*, not $6.00 but $60.00.  I couldn't believe it.  Just thought I'd share that 'cause I thought it was rediculous!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: What a great deal!!!*

somehow i missed you again, wilkie, i happen to have a mint blue dickeys.......


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: What a great deal!!!*

Had plans to go up to Auburn with a couple old bottle buddies but turned out neither one could make it...I would have liked to go after all these years.

 The Cutter bottle is from Berkeley, I have one of the little guys like you purchased.
 I have a slightly larger example also amber glass embossed The Cutter Laboratory Berkeley, Cal.

 How much did you pay for the Kurtz bottle?
 That is one I would have bought too, if I'd seen it first!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Any good jakes or other San Francisco druggists?


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: What a great deal!!!*



> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> Had plans to go up to Auburn with a couple old bottle buddies but turned out neither one could make it...I would have liked to go after all these years.
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much for the information on the Cutter.  The Kurtz I picked up for 30 dollars.  It is a very clean bottle, non dug condition and has no issues at all.  The embossing is rather plain and I really like it.  I didn't find a single jake that I didn't have,  there were several but the same old ones you always see.  There were several San Francisco druggists and this time, a guy had boxes full of Sacramento druggists which I was interested in.  I went back to his booth at 2:30 and all his stuff was packed up already, I really hate it when the dealers pack up early.  I like to look at "all" the tables and then go back to buy what I liked.  You'd think these guys would be more interested in making a sale then getting out 1/2 hour early.  Oh well, I guess he didn't want my money.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: What a great deal!!!*



> ORIGINAL: NorCalBottleHunter
> 
> somehow i missed you again, wilkie, i happen to have a mint blue dickeys.......


 I got there at 1:30 and left at 3:00.  I tried to look at people more this time, it's hard with all them goodies laid out on the tables, but I didn't see you.  
 I didn't get the Dickey's this time but that will give me something to look for next time I guess.  I have two of the amber ones.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 7, 2008)

Good deal on the Kurtz, it is clean and also a fairly large size.
 To think one could pick up almost any local druggist for $5-10 back in the day...

 Just an FYI, the weekly offering of a blue Dickey on ebay is currently here from regular
 seller jeffrosen23:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Western-Dickey-Pioneer-Chemist-S-F-Cal-cobalt-1870s_W0QQitemZ300279185529QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item300279185529&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 7, 2008)

Check out this page from the 1890 San Francisco City Directory listing "Druggists", so many of
 these companies had bottles made.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: What a great deal!!!*

my blue dickeys is possibly up for trade. i have been on a western tooled top whiskey trip lately, picked up 7 at the show, it was about all i bought


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: What a great deal!!!*

I went through a whiskey phase a few years ago and have a pretty decent collection of San Francisco whiskey's.  Nothing real spectacular except for my Pioneer whiskey, "tooled top" which I'd probably never part with.  I'd love to know which one's you bought at the show.  I was looking for the snowflake that someone said they would have there.  It would have been out of my price range but I was interested in seeing it, and the sample that was dug recently, must have sold before I got there.  Can you post a pic of your dickey on your myspace (that sounds awful I know, lol)  Maybe you should post it here on the forum so everyone knows what we are talking about[]


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> Just an FYI, the weekly offering of a blue Dickey on ebay is currently here from regular
> seller jeffrosen23:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Western-Dickey-Pioneer-Chemist-S-F-Cal-cobalt-1870s_W0QQitemZ300279185529QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item300279185529&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


  Thanks for the post.  The only thing about that one is a large bubble too close to the embossing.  Not a good looking bubble.  For the price I may bid and see how it goes though.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 7, 2008)

*Cutter Lab.*



> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> The Cutter bottle is from Berkeley, I have one of the little guys like you purchased.
> I have a slightly larger example also amber glass embossed The Cutter Laboratory Berkeley, Cal.


 Jason, what do you know about the Cutter Laboratory?  Or the age of this bottle?  Nick from Rio Vista recently added a similar one to his collection and was asking me about it, the only thing I found on the www was a reference to the Cutter lab producing bottles for penicilin around 1940.  This bottle looks older than that though, it looks bim to me.  Nick said his look like it was blown also.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 8, 2008)

*RE: Cutter Lab.*

here you go wilkie, i took the pictures before i read your latest posts so i didnt get a good one of the dickeys, i will try to get pictures of the whiskeys up here later











 i bought this apple green pint flask this weekend because i didnt have it, when i got it home i noticed it was a slight bit taller and it looked a little off, with the different neck, but i am getting used to and am happy with the buy




 i am getting better with my camera![]


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 8, 2008)

*RE: Cutter Lab.*

wilkie, since you appear to be into meds, i thought i should post picture of this one i picked up at the downieville show. other then the face the sides read, " st. albansvt", and "dutchers", its quite crude, especially the tool around the lip, but its got a bad hazey stain in it


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 8, 2008)

*RE: Cutter Lab.*

My larger size Cutter is exactly like NorCal's picture with the embossing running from bottom to top.  These Cutter bottles are likely 1905-1910.

 I was able to glean this from a quick internet search, corrections are welcome:
 Begun in 1897, later in 1903, a small family business known as Cutter Analytical Laboratory moved to a 3-acre lot in the cityâ€™s (Berkeley's) west side. They made medical products such as vaccines, toxins, antitoxins. They grew large supplying blood products during World War 2.
 Cutter was bought by Bayer AG in 1974.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 8, 2008)

*RE: Cutter Lab.*



> ORIGINAL: NorCalBottleHunter
> i bought this apple green pint flask this weekend because i didnt have it, when i got it home i noticed it was a slight bit taller and it looked a little off, with the different neck, but i am getting used to and am happy with the buy
> 
> 
> ...


 The apple green flask sure is a beauty.  I love all the color you have in your flask collection.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 8, 2008)

*RE: Cutter Lab.*



> ORIGINAL: NorCalBottleHunter
> 
> wilkie, since you appear to be into meds, i thought i should post picture of this one i picked up at the downieville show. other then the face the sides read, " st. albansvt", and "dutchers", its quite crude, especially the tool around the lip, but its got a bad hazey stain in it


 Actually, meds is not my favorite category but I do collect certain ones, ie. San Francisco, Sacramento, and Suisun.  Also any Navy meds.  The exception to that would be anything that looks unusual or crude.  I like the the one you purchased in Downieville.  That's a nice one.  I'm really into samples, jakes and Northern California blob top sodas and hutches.


----------



## ktbi (Dec 8, 2008)

*RE: Cutter Lab.*

Hi Tim..I was there and gone early so no wonder I missed you...You had some nice finds this weekend.  I like the Kurtz.  I ran into NorCalBottleHunter and DeltaDigger in the morning.  Nice to finally meet. I only picked up one bottle - a fairly common Foley's Kidney, but the embossing was strong and I liked it.I saw several Nevada bottles that I would have liked but they were close to $1000, so maybe next lifetime.  I'm anxious for the next show - Anderson in January....Ron


----------

